# 125G tank cycled in 36 hours!!



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I filled my 125G on Saturday night/Sunday morning. I installed an AC500 that has been running in my 45G for about 3 weeks, along with an Ehiem powerball with 3 "foams" and called it a night. Sunday afternoon I went to the LFS and picked up a 90G treatment of Bio-Spira, and 15 assorted tetras. I also added the rest of the tankmates, between Sunday morning, and Sunday afternoon.

After work I decided to do a test, and heres what I rolled...

Nitrite = 0 ppm

Amonia = 0 ppm

Nitrate = 5 ppm

So I went for it!!! They destroyed 3 nets but I got them the 3 ft from one tank to the other. The have not been netted since they were about .5 inches so it was a bit of a THRILL RIDE as they ripped through net after net. ALL arived SAFE without a trip to the carpet, and are now patrolling thier new home!!!

It is truely a high point in my 3 or 4 years of fish keeping!!! I also planted the tank pretty heavily, spent about $60. on plants on the way home from work... much to discove on patrol!!

pics in a few minutes.....


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

ok... cam phone sux, and is acting up!! giving me some "pic too big to send" but I did get 2 to go through...



















My sister has a REAL dig cam, and gets home soon so I will try and post my FIRST high QUALITY pix EVER after dinner...

They are also now going to the other end of the tank to check that side out... There is a LOT more to see then there was in the cramped 45G


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

nice tank


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Keep an eye on your parameters. If you filled a tank saturday, and put the filter on, and didn't put an ammonia source in the tank until sunday you most likely killed off the bacteria on your filter. I'm not saying you f'd up just keep an eye over the next week or 2 for ammonia readings. Good luck


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Thanks for the advise







I am planning on testing 2x a day...

I have the other tank alive with another WELL established AC 500 so if there is are any problems I can bring them back over. I realize it could be a "gamble" but with the circumstances being what they are I am feeling confident.

Hopefully all goes well


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.

Nice tank btw.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

SO FAR SO GOOD!!!

I tested last night and came up with pretty much the same result..

NO Amonia

No NitrIte

and slightly higher Nitrate, but not much...
















I don't think this would EVER have happened without "cycling" the filter in my old tank for several weeks, as well as the Ehiem wich was WELL established

My fish are SO ACTIVE now!! They swim ALL the time and in the middle of the tank... no more sitting on the bottom all day!!


----------



## mr limpet (May 10, 2003)

Very nice.

I miss my nats. Best piranha for a quantity in a large tank... they stay a nice size and don't get overly large, can cohabitate peacefully, and are intersting to watch, especially with a few convicts to harass them. And, they spawn very readily.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

did you add any pure ammonia for the bio sparia, if not, that is why everything is at 0... and it will go through a cycle if so


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I didn't add anything but Bio-S. fish, and the filters...

I still have the 45G alive in case it gets dangerous, but so far it has been fine...

I didn't have time to do my AM test today, but I will be home early tonight, and will test it then...


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

be sure to test it daily, it could bery well cycle,


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

what nino said may be true, mine took 8.5 days to cycle fully with bio-spira and straight ammo, no live fish. just check the params, you should be ok, sweet tank btw


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

**UPDATE**

Tested tank when I got home, and came up with the same result as last night!!

I will test before work tommorow, so far every test has come up the same, with maybe a little more nitrAte compared to Monday afternoon...

I have also not lost a single fish (even to the P's, they still don't seem to hunt much, but are eating fillet, and shrimp) and everyone is behaving normal. The P's have settled down a bit, not as much patroling but still active compared to thier habits in the 45

Thanks for the advise and compliments... I will keep you posted on the developments...


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

*** UPDATE ***

1 Week later, and all is well!!!

0 amm...

0 nitrite

10 - 20 nitrate

I'm actually going to do a small water change this weekend
Everyone is happy and healthy!!


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

thats sweet that everything is going good with the tank and btw nice tank


----------

